# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  قصص وعبر من التاريخ

## ابو الفوائد

قصص وعبر من التاريخ 
1- انتباه قائد الفرس لظهور الإسلام فدخل فيه : 
بعد الفتوحات في بلاد الفرس زمن عمر بن الخطاب وهزيمة يزدجرد  قال في البداية والنهاية ط هجر (10 / 66): " وَقَدْ تَحَوَّلَ يَزْدَجِرْدُ مِنْ بَلَدٍ إِلَى بَلَدٍ، حَتَّى انْتَهَى أَمْرُهُ إِلَى الْإِقَامَةِ بِأَصْبَهَانَ، وَقَدْ كَانَ صَرَفَ طَائِفَةً مِنْ أَشْرَافِ أَصْحَابِهِ قَرِيبًا مِنْ ثَلَاثِمِائَةٍ مِنَ الْعُظَمَاءِ عَلَيْهِمْ رَجُلٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ: سِيَاهُ. فَكَانُوا يَفِرُّونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ بَلَدٍ إِلَى بَلَدٍ، حَتَّى فَتَحَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ تُسْتَرَ وَإِصْطَخْرَ، فَقَالَ سِيَاهُ لِأَصْحَابِهِ: إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ بَعْدَ الشَّقَاءِ وَالذِّلَّةِ مَلَكُوا أَمَاكِنَ الْمُلُوكِ الْأَقْدَمِينَ، وَلَا يَلْقَوْنَ جُنْدًا إِلَّا كَسَرُوهُ، وَاللَّهِ مَا هَذَا عَنْ بَاطِلٍ. وَدَخَلَ فِي قَلْبِهِ الْإِسْلَامُ وَعَظَمَتُهُ " . انتهى .
قال الله تعالى : {هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ (33)} [التوبة: 33]
2- عالم يعظ عالما : 
قال في البداية والنهاية ط الفكر (9 / 293):قال وهب لسعيد: يا أبا عبد الله! كم لك منذ خفت من الحجاج؟ قال: خرجت عن امرأتي وهي حامل فجاءني الّذي في بطنها وقد خرج [شعر] وجهه، فقال له وهب: إن من كان قبلكم كان إذا أصابه بلاء عده رجاء،وإذا أصابه رجاء عده بلاء . 
3- أبيات في الزهد : 
قال في البداية والنهاية ط هجر (17 / 119):
مِمَّا أَنْشَدَهُ الشَّيْخُ مُوَفَّقُ الدِّينِ لِنَفْسِهِ - رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَرَضِيَ عَنْهُ - قَوْلُهُ:
أَبَعْدَ بَيَاضِ الشَّعْرِ أَعْمُرُ مَسْكَنًا ... سِوَى الْقَبْرِ إِنِّي إِنْ فَعَلْتُ لَأَحْمَقُ
يُخَبِّرُنِي شَيْبِي بِأَنِّيَ مَيِّتٌ ... وَشِيكًا وَيَنْعَانِي إِلَيَّ وَيَصْدُق
يُخَرَّقُ عُمْرِي كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ ... فَهَلْ أَسْتَطِيعُ رَقْعَ مَا يَتَخَرَّقُ
كَأَنِّي بِجِسْمِي فَوْقَ نَعْشِي مُمَدَّدًا ... فَمِنْ سَاكِتٍ أَوْ مُعْوِلٍ يَتَحَرَّقُ
إِذَا سُئِلُوا عَنِّي أَجَابُوا وَعَوَّلُوا ... وَأَدْمُعُهُمْ تَنْهَلُّ هَذَا الْمُوَفَّقُ
وَغُيِّبْتُ فِي صَدْعٍ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ ضَيِّقٍ ... وَأُودِعْتُ لَحْدًا فَوْقَهُ الصَّخْرُ مُطْبَقُ
وَيَحْثُو عَلَيَّ التُّرْبَ أَوْثَقُ صَاحِبٍ ... وَيُسْلِمُنِي لِلْقَبْرِ مَنْ هُوَ مُشْفِقُ
فَيَا رَبِّ كُنْ لِي مُؤْنِسًا يَوْمَ وَحْشَتِي ... فَإِنِّي بِمَا أَنْزَلْتَهُ لَمُصَدِّقُ
وَمَا ضَرَّنِي أَنِّي إِلَى اللَّهِ صَائِرٌ ... وَمَنْ هُوَ مِنْ أَهْلِي أَبَرُّ وَأَرْفَقُ
4- ماذا ستفعل لو كنت في هذا المكان ؟ 
البداية والنهاية ط هجر (15 / 741):
ثُمَّ دَخَلَتْ سَنَةُ تِسْعٍ وَأَرْبَعِينَ وَأَرْبَعِمِائَ  ةٍ]
[مَا وَقَعَ فِيهَا مِنَ الْأَحْدَاثِ]
ٍ فِيهَا كَانَ الْغَلَاءُ وَالْفَنَاءُ مُسْتَمِرَّيْنِ بِبَغْدَادَ وَغَيْرِهَا مِنَ الْبِلَادِ بِحَيْثُ خَلَتْ أَكْثَرُ الدُّورِ وَسُدَّتْ عَلَى أَهْلِهَا أَبْوَابُهَا بِمَا فِيهَا، وَأَهْلُهَا فِيهَا مَوْتَى، وَصَارَ الْمَارُّ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لَا يَلْقَى إِلَّا الْوَاحِدَ بَعْدَ الْوَاحِدِ، وَأَكَلَ النَّاسُ الْجِيَفَ وَالْمِيَاتَ مِنْ قِلَّةِ الطَّعَامِ، وَوُجِدَ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ فَخْذُ كَلْبٍ قَدِ اخْضَرَّ وَأَرْوَحَ، وَشَوَى رَجُلٌ صَبِيَّةً فِي الْأَتُونِ وَأَكَلَهَا فَقُتِلَ، وَسَقَطَ طَائِرٌ مَيِّتٌ مِنْ سَطْحٍ، فَاحْتَوَشَهُ خَمْسَةُ أَنْفُسٍ، فَاقْتَسَمُوهُ وَأَكَلُوهُ. وَوَرَدَ كِتَابٌ مِنْ بُخَارَى أَنَّهُ مَاتَ فِي يَوْمٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهَا وَمِنْ مُعَامَلَتِهَا ثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ أَلْفَ إِنْسَانٍ، وَأُحْصِيَ مَنْ مَاتَ فِي هَذَا الْوَبَاءِ إِلَى أَنْ كُتِبَ هَذَا الْكِتَابُ - يَعْنِي الْوَارِدَ مِنْ بُخَارَى - بِأَلْفِ أَلْفٍ وَخَمْسِمِائَةِ أَلْفٍ وَخَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ إِنْسَانٍ، وَالنَّاسُ يَمُرُّونَ فِي هَذِهِ الْبِلَادِ، فَلَا يَرَوْنَ إِلَّا أَسْوَاقًا فَارِغَةً وَطُرُقَاتٍ خَالِيَةً، وَأَبْوَابًا مُغْلَقَةً، حَكَاهُ ابْنُ الْجَوْزِيِّ " . 
نسأل الله العافية .

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك .

----------


## ليث بني فارس

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا ... 
وأقترح عليك أن تجعله موضوعاً متجدداً إن يسر لك الله ذلك ...
موفقٌ إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## ابو الفوائد

1- كرامة أم فراسة أم رؤيا صادقة : 
قال ابن كثير في ترجمة الْفَارُوثِيُّ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ الْعَابِدُ الزَّاهِدُ
وَكَانَ فِيهِ إِيثَارٌ وَلَهُ أَحْوَالٌ صَالِحَةٌ، وَمُكَاشَفَاتٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، تَقَدَّمَ يَوْمًا فِي مِحْرَابِ ابْنِ هِشَامٍ لِيُصَلِّيَ بِالنَّاسِ فَقَالَ- قَبْلَ أَنْ يُكَبِّرَ لِلْإِحْرَامَ وَالْتَفَتَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ- فَقَالَ: اخْرُجْ فَاغْتَسِلْ، فَلَمْ يَخْرُجْ أَحَدٌ، ثُمَّ كَرَّرَ ذَلِكَ ثَانِيَةً وَثَالِثَةً، فَلَمْ يَخْرُجْ أَحَدٌ، فَقَالَ: يَا عُثْمَانُ اخْرُجْ فَاغْتَسِلْ، فَخَرَجَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الصَّفِّ فَاغْتَسَلَ ثُمَّ عَادَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى الشَّيْخِ يَعْتَذِرُ إِلَيْهِ، وَكَانَ الرَّجُلُ صَالِحًا فِي نَفْسِهِ، ذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ أَصَابَهُ فَيْضٌ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَرَى شَخْصًا، فَاعْتَقَدَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَلْزَمُهُ غُسْلٌ، فَلَمَّا قَالَ الشَّيْخُ مَا قَالَ اعْتَقَدَ أَنَّهُ يُخَاطِبُ غَيْرَهُ، فَلَمَّا عَيَّنَهُ بِاسْمِهِ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ الْمُرَادُ " . انتهى من البداية والنهاية ط الفكر (13 / 342) . 
قلت : قوله " أَصَابَهُ فَيْضٌ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَرَى شَخْصًا " لعل المراد بالفيض : المني أو الاحتلام ، والله أعلم . 
2- الانتكاس بسبب المناصب الدنيوية : 
: قال ابن كثير فيمن توفي سنة إحدى عشرة وستمائة : " إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ بَكْرُوسٍ الْفَقِيهُ الْحَنْبَلِيُّ، أَفْتَى وَنَاظَرَ وَعَدَّلَ عِنْدَ الْحُكَّامِ، ثُمَّ انْسَلَخَ مِنْ هَذَا كُلِّهِ، وَصَارَ شُرْطِيًّا بِبَابِ النُّوبِيِّ، يَضْرِبُ النَّاسَ وَيُؤْذِيهِمْ غَايَةَ الْأَذَى، ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ضُرِبَ إِلَى أَنْ مَاتَ، وَأُلْقِيَ فِي دِجْلَةَ، وَفَرِحَ النَّاسُ بِمَوْتِهِ " . انتهى من البداية والنهاية ط هجر (17 / 43) . 
 وكذا ما حدث للنعمان بن محمد بن منصور المغربي المتوفي سنة 363 هـ حيث كان مالكيا فتقرب للدولة العبيدية الرافضية في مصر فأصبح مارقا عن الدين مع ذكائه – نسأل الله السلامة -  قال الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء - (16 / 150) : " كان مالكيا، فارتد إلى مذهب الباطنية، وصنف له أس الدعوة، ونبذ الدين وراء ظهره، وألف في المناقب والمثالب، ورد على أئمة الدين، وانسلخ من الإسلام، فسحقا له وبعدا " انتهى
قلت : ولذا كان كثير من السلف يحذر من التقرب إلى السلطان ويرفض أن يتولى للسلطان شيئا حتى القضاء الشرعي فكيف بهم إذا رأوا من يتهافت حتى على القضاء المدني بزعمهم الإصلاح وليس لهم من الأمر إلا تطبيق القوانين التي تخالف شرع الله تعالى . وقد رأيت في زماننا هذا ( 1432هـ ) أشخاصا معهم الشهادات الشرعية تولوا بعض هذه المناصب فأصبحوا لا يبالون بشرع الله تعالى وهم لا يشعرون فأحدهم يستخدم أسلوب التهديد دائما بقطع الوظيفة - ولا أقول الرزق - ، وآخر يزور توكيلا وثالث ينظر أولاً إلى نص القانون ولا ينظر إلى شرع الله تعالى . فاللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا على دينك ، اللهم مصرف القلوب صرف قلوبنا على طاعتك . 

3- بلاغة فقيه في مدح الحديث وأهله  : 
قال الكيا الهراسي ( ت 504 هـ )  : " إِذَا جَالَتْ فُرْسَانُ الْأَحَادِيثِ في ميادين الكفاح، طارت رؤوس الْمَقَايِيسِ فِي مَهَابِّ الرِّيَاحِ، وَحَكَى السَّلَفِيُّ عَنْهُ: أنه استفتي في كتبة الحديث هَلْ يَدْخُلُونَ فِي الْوَصِيَّةِ لِلْفُقَهَاءِ؟ فَأَجَابَ: نَعَمْ  " . البداية والنهاية ط إحياء التراث (12 / 212) .. 
4- وصف ابن الجوزي للتوأم السيامي : 
البداية والنهاية ط إحياء التراث (12 / 114): قَالَ ابْنُ الْجَوْزِيِّ: فِي رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ وُلِدَ بِبَابِ الْأَزْجِ صَبِيَّةٌ لَهَا رَأْسَانِ وَوَجْهَانِ ورقبتان وأربع أيد، عَلَى بَدَنٍ كَامِلٍ ثُمَّ مَاتَتْ.

5- طرفة : 
قال ابن كثير في ترجمة عَبْدُ الْمَلِكِ بن إبراهيم ابن أحمد أبو الفضل المعروف بالهمداني ( ت 489 هـ ) : "  طَلَبَهُ الْمُقْتَدِي لِيُوَلِّيَهُ قَاضِيَ الْقُضَاةِ فَأَبَى أَشَدَّ الْإِبَاءِ، وَاعْتَذَرَ لَهُ بِالْعَجْزِ وَعُلُوِّ السِّنِّ، وَكَانَ ظَرِيفًا لَطِيفًا، كَانَ يَقُولُ: كَانَ أَبِي إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يُؤَدِّبَنِي أَخَذَ الْعَصَا بِيَدِهِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: نَوَيْتُ أَنْ أَضْرِبَ وَلَدِي تَأْدِيبًا كَمَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ، ثمَّ يَضْرِبُنِي. قَالَ: وَإِلَى أَنْ يَنْوِيَ وَيُتَمِّمَ النِّيَّةَ كُنْتُ أَهْرُبُ " . البداية والنهاية ط إحياء التراث (12 / 188) . 

6- ذكر ابن كثير كرامات كثيرة منها ما ذكره لأبي مسلم الخولاني لما مشى في الماء مع جيشه لقتال الفرس ، وكذلك كانت النار بردا وسلاما عليه لما ألقاه فيها الأسود العنسي .
7- صبي يؤم الناس زمن ابن كثير ( سنة سبع وأربعين وسبعمئة للهجرة ) : 
قال رحمه الله : " وَقَدْ صَلَّى فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ مِنْ هَذِهِ السَّنَةِ بِالشَّامِيَّةِ الْبَرَّانِيَّة  ِ صَبِيٌّ عُمُرُهُ سِتُّ سِنِينَ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُهُ وَامْتَحَنْتُهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ يُجِيدُ الْحِفْظَ وَالْأَدَاءَ، وَهَذَا مِنْ أَغْرَبِ مَا يَكُونُ " . البداية والنهاية ط إحياء التراث (14 / 254) . 
قلت : وقد انتشر في زمننا هذا  في الشبكة العنكبوتية ( النت ) مقطع لطفل يصلي بالناس في التروايح . 

8- سنة تتكرر لمن يقوم بأمر المسلمين : 
البداية والنهاية (12/ 265): " وقد حكى ابن الجوزي عن أبي بكر الصولي أنه قال: الناس يقولون كل سادس يقوم بأمر الناس من أول الاسلام لا بد أن يخلع .
قال ابن الجوزي: فتأملت ذلك فرأيته عجبا قيام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم أبو بكر ثم عمر ثم عثمان ثم علي ثم الحسن فخلعه معاوية ثم يزيد ومعاوية بن يزيد ومروان وعبد الملك، ثم عبد الله بن الزبير فخلع وقتل ، ثم الوليد ثم سليمان ثم عمر بن عبد العزيز ثم يزيد ثم هشام ثم الوليد بن يزيد فخلع وقتل، ولم ينتظم لبني أمية بعده أمر حتى قام السفاح العباسي ثم أخوه المنصور ثم المهدي ثم الهادي ثم الرشيد ثم الامين فخلع وقتل، ثم المأمون والمعتصم والواثق والمتوكل والمنتصر ثم المستعين فخلع ثم قتل، ثم المعتز والمهتدي والمعتمد والمعتضد والمكتفي ثم المقتدر فخلع ثم أعيد فقتل، ثم القاهر والراضي والمتقي والمكتفي والمطيع ثم الطائع فخلع، ثم القادر والقائم والمقتدي والمستظهر والمسترشد ثم الراشد فخلع وقتل " انتهى . 
قلت : قد كثر في زماننا الخلع للملوك والحكام ، ورؤيت رؤا تنبئ بحصول ذلك للبعض الآخر لكن هل من معتبر !
9- تعجب نساء المدينة من رؤية الفيل لأول مرة حتى اعتقدن أنه شيء مصنوع : 
قال في البداية والنهاية (6/ 379): " وبعث - أي خالد بن الوليد -  بالفتح والبشارة والخمس، مع زر بن كليب، إلى الصديق، وبعث معه بفيل، فلما رآه نسوة أهل المدينة جعلن يقلن أمن خلق الله هذا أم شئ مصنوع ؟ " . أي هل هذا من خلق الله أم شيء صنعه الإنسان . 

10- حكمة معاوية رضي الله عنه وتواضعه مع قدرته : 
البداية والنهاية (8/ 144): " وقال ابن أخته عبد الرحمن بن أبي الحكم لمعاوية: إن فلانا يشتمني، فقال له: طأطئ لها فتمر فتجاوزك.
وقال ابن الاعرابي: قال رجل لمعاوية: ما رأيت أنذل منك، فقال معاوية: بلى من واجه الرجال بمثل هذا " . 
قلت : هذا أدب رفيع لملك من ملوك المسلمين وأعدلهم ، فهل يستفيد منه الناس ؟

----------


## ابو الفوائد

11-    حكمة عالم في علاج الموسوس في الطلاق : 

قال ابن الجوزي في كتابه " الأذكياء "  (1 / 68): " وبلغنا أَن رجلا جَاءَ إِلَى أبي حَازِم فَقَالَ لَهُ إَن الشَّيْطَان يأتيني فَيَقُول إِنَّك قد طلقت زَوجتك فيشككني فَقَالَ لَهُ : أوليس قد طَلقتهَا قَالَ : لَا ، قَالَ : ألم تَأتِينِي أمس فطلقتها عِنْدِي فَقَالَ : وَالله مَا جئْتُك إِلَّا الْيَوْم وَلَا طَلقتهَا بِوَجْه من الْوُجُوه ، قَالَ : فاحلف للشَّيْطَان إِذا جَاءَك كَمَا حَلَفت لي وَأَنت فِي عَافِيَة " .

----------


## ابو الفوائد

12-    قصة الخنثى ، وقاعدة المؤمن في تلقي الأخبار الغريبة ؟ 

قال ابن كثير في أحداث سنة اثنتين وسبعين وخمسمائة : وذكر ابن الجوزي في المنتظم عن امرأة قالت: كنت أمشي في الطريق وكأن رجلا يعارضني كلما مررت به، فقلت له: إنه لا سبيل إلى هذا الذي ترومه مني إلا بكتاب وشهود، فتزوجني عند الحاكم، فمكثت معه مدة ثم اعتراه انتفاخ ببطنه فكنا نظن أنه استسقاء فنداويه لذلك فلما كان بعد مدة ولد ولدا كما تلد النساء، وإذا هو خنثى مشكل، وهذا من أغرب الأشياء " البداية والنهاية (12/ 364) .
وفي البداية والنهاية (12/ 269):
ثم دخلت سنة أربع وثلاثين وخمسمائة ...وفيها نودي للصلاة على رجل صالح فاجتمع الناس بمدرسة الشيخ عبد القادر فاتفق أن الرجل عطس فأفاق، وحضرت جنازة رجل آخر غيره فصلى عليه ذلك الجمع الكثير

----------


## ابو الفوائد

13-    الابتعاد عن ألقاب التجبر والقهر وقصة الظاهر بيبرس : 

البداية والنهاية (13/ 258):
وكان أولا لقب نفسه بالملك القاهر، فقال له الوزير: إن هذا اللقب لا يفلح من يلقب به.
تلقب به القاهر بن المعتمد فلم تطل أيامه حتى خلع وسملت عيناه، ولقب به القاهر صاحب الموصل فسم فمات، فعدل عنه حينئذ إلى الملك الظاهر .

----------


## ابو الفوائد

14-    أفضل الصحابة - خوف من الله وحلم وحكمة وتربية لرعيته - : 

عَنْ أَبِي بَرْزَةَ الْأَسْلَمِيِّ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: كُنَّا عِنْدَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقِ فِي عَمَلِهِ، فَغَضِبَ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ، فَاشْتَدَّ غَضَبُهُ عَلَيْهِ جِدًّا، فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُ ذَلِكَ قُلْتُ: يَا خَلِيفَةَ رَسُولِ اللهِ أَضْرِبُ عُنُقَهُ، فَلَمَّا ذَكَرْتُ الْقَتْلَ صَرَفَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ الْحَدِيثِ أَجْمَعَ إِلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ النَّحْوِ، فَلَمَّا تَفَرَّقْنَا أَرْسَلَ إِلَيَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصِّدِّيقُ، فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا بَرْزَةَ مَا قُلْتَ؟ قَالَ: وَنَسِيتُ الَّذِي قُلْتُ، قُلْتُ: ذَكِّرْنِيهِ، قَالَ: أَمَا تَذْكُرُ مَا قُلْتَ؟ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لَا وَاللهِ. قَالَ: أَرَأَيْتَ حِينَ رَأَيْتَنِي غَضِبْتُ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ فَقُلْتَ: أَضْرِبُ عُنُقَهُ يَا خَلِيفَةَ رَسُولِ اللهِ؟ أَمَا تَذْكُرُ ذَاكَ؟ أَوَ كُنْتَ فَاعِلًا ذَاكَ؟ قَالَ: قُلْتُ: نَعَمْ وَاللهِ، وَالْآنَ إِنْ أَمَرْتَنِي فَعَلْتُ. قَالَ: وَيْحَكَ - أَوْ: وَيْلَكَ - إِنَّ تِلْكَ وَاللهِ مَا هِيَ لِأَحَدٍ بَعْدَ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " رواه أحمد وقال المحقق " إسناده قوي " .

----------

